# Man United: tutto su Belotti



## Willy Wonka (6 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato dal *Daily Express* il Manchester United ha messo Andrea Belotti, attaccante del Torino, in cima alla lista degli acquisti. I red devils di Mourinho sono pronti a pagare integralmente la clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni di Euro valida solo per squadre estere da poco inserita nel nuovo contratto firmato da Belotti con la società granata.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Dicembre 2016)

sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## Igniorante (6 Dicembre 2016)

bah, i problemi dello United sono in altre zone del campo...mi dispiacerebbe molto, se fosse vero speriamo si impunti per rimanere in Italia


----------



## de sica (6 Dicembre 2016)

Se vabbè.. 100 milioni non li vale neanche tra 10 anni. Bisognerebbe piantarla con queste notizie da pattumiera. 
Gente come sheva venne pagata al massimo 45 milioni, e parliamo di campioni straordinari


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2016)

Io dico che oggi, martedì 6 dicembre, Belotti non vale più di 30 milioni di euro.

Cifre pazzesche per lui potrebbero spenderle a mio parere solo club come Milan, Inter, Atletico Madrid, Liverpool, ovvero squadre che faticano ad attrarre veri top players


----------



## Cenzo (6 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io dico che oggi, martedì 6 dicembre, Belotti non vale più di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Cifre pazzesche per lui potrebbero spenderle a mio parere solo club come Milan, Inter, Atletico Madrid, Liverpool, ovvero squadre che faticano ad attrarre veri top players



Milan? Con quali soldi scusa?


----------



## prebozzio (6 Dicembre 2016)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Milan? Con quali soldi scusa?


Se avessero soldi, ovviamente 
Il concetto era: Inter strapaga Joao Mario e Milan strapaga Bacca, per esempio, perché quelli sono i giocatori migliori (a livello di nome, almeno) che possono raggiungere.


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2016)

Sarebbe l'ennesimo acquisto senza senso.


----------



## .Nitro (6 Dicembre 2016)

Pensassero a difesa e centrocampo,Ibra Martial e Belotti non credo possano giocare insieme,io spero che lo prendiamo noi,è un diavolo e anche milanista


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal *Daily Express* il Manchester United ha messo Andrea Belotti, attaccante del Torino, in cima alla lista degli acquisti. I red devils di Mourinho sono pronti a pagare integralmente la clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni di Euro valida solo per squadre estere da poco inserita nel nuovo contratto firmato da Belotti con la società granata.



Se hanno 100 milioni da buttare via per un giocatore che ne vale si e no 35 non possono regalarmi 2-300 mila euro così per niente? a sto punto......


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal *Daily Express* il Manchester United ha messo Andrea Belotti, attaccante del Torino, in cima alla lista degli acquisti. I red devils di Mourinho sono pronti a pagare integralmente la clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni di Euro valida solo per squadre estere da poco inserita nel nuovo contratto firmato da Belotti con la società granata.



sicuramente 
ne vale si e no 30 scarsi. 

poi il toro gli ha già tirato la sòla darmian, vogliono insistere ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2016)

mamma mia con sto Belotti che ansia, questo si che senza foga è da B.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mamma mia con sto Belotti che ansia, questo si che senza foga è da B.



..insomma..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mamma mia con sto Belotti che ansia, questo si che senza foga è da B.



Più o meno come Donnarumma era un raccomandato, corretto?


----------



## Igniorante (11 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mamma mia con sto Belotti che ansia, questo si che senza foga è da B.



???????


----------

